

Python 3.4.2 released - japaget
http://code.activestate.com/lists/python-dev/132868/

======
japaget
Link in announcement is wrong, download here:

[https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-342/](https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-342/)

